# Single battery box mod



## shabs (30/12/16)

So, I managed to lose my Pico 75w.
Looking to replace with another 80 - 100w small-ish single battery box mod (firmware upgradable).
Thought I would check out the alternatives instead of getting the same device all over again.
Any recommendations?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/16)

shabs said:


> So, I managed to lose my Pico 75w.
> Looking to replace with another 80 - 100w small-ish single battery box mod (firmware upgradable).
> Thought I would check out the alternatives instead of getting the same device all over again.
> Any recommendations?
> ...



Thats a bummer bud.
Does it have to be single battey bud?
If it does i would look at a hohm slice because it usses a single 26650 battery so better battery life.

Also they are very well priced i think around R1100 including the battery.
You might battle finding one but google should be able to sort you out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## shabs (30/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats a bummer bud.
> Does it have to be single battey bud?
> If it does i would look at a hohm slice because it usses a single 26650 battery so better battery life.
> 
> ...


I would prefer a single battery mod due to the cost factor, unless someone could prove otherwise.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (30/12/16)

IMO, I still find that the Evic VTC Mini (not the VTwo) is one of the best single battery mods ever created, and not that much more than the Pico cost wise (between R100 and R150). Its rich with features, and very durable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/16)

Cespian said:


> IMO, I still find that the Evic VTC Mini (not the VTwo) is one of the best single battery mods ever created, and not that much more than the Pico cost wise (between R100 and R150). Its rich with features, and very durable.



Actualy you right @Cespian the Evic mini is a great Mod.
Both the Hohm slice and evic will work out to same price.
Hohm is R1100 incl batt.
Evic is about R900 but you still need to buy battery.

I think you will find a Evic much easier though.
Also the Firmware on the Evic mini is great.

But i dont think you can go wrong with either mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (30/12/16)

shabs said:


> I would prefer a single battery mod due to the cost factor, unless someone could prove otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What kind of proof are you expecting to find?
Running a 75W single batt iJoy Solo mini at 46W means charging daily and you still need 2 batts unless your idea of entertainment is staring at a charger waiting for it to finish... that daily charging wears thin very quickly.

Best option if you dont want to go dual batt Minikin/ Alien etc is the Evic VTC dual, then at least you have the option down the line instead of buying into an under powered device.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-evic-vtc-dual-75w-or-150w-mod





Theres many on this forum who could bear witness to the saying "buy cheap, buy twice", myself included.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## shabs (30/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> What kind of proof are you expecting to find?
> Running a 75W single batt iJoy Solo mini at 46W means charging daily and you still need 2 batts unless your idea of entertainment is staring at a charger waiting for it to finish... that daily charging wears thin very quickly.
> 
> Best option if you dont want to go dual batt Minikin/ Alien etc is the Evic VTC dual, then at least you have the option down the line instead of buying into an under powered device.
> ...


Will go check out the alien and minikin today
What do u guys think of the Ohmsmium 80w?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/16)

shabs said:


> Will go check out the alien and minikin today
> What do u guys think of the Ohmsmium 80w?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Its nice but i heard any tank bigger than a 22mm has overhang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/16)

shabs said:


> Will go check out the alien and minikin today
> What do u guys think of the Ohmsmium 80w?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



You will get more value with the smok kit.
You can get a smok kit (tank included) for R1200
The minikin is around R1400 mod only.

But personaly i would take the minikin , but if one is on a budget i would go for the Alien cause its a excellent piece of kit.

Just be aware the smok alien is known for chipping paint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/12/16)

Just got the Ohmsmium 80W for Christmas - and with a LG HG2 Battery - Frikken Awesome @shabs.

No magnetic clip on covers - solid screw in cap to hold the battery in place and a very smooth vape with a constant uninterrupted supply across the coil/s - brilliant controls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (30/12/16)

The eleaf ipower 80w has a 5000mah internal battery and comes in around R700. Have heard some people having problems with it though. Ordered the tarot nano kit for wife (2500mah) and with the euc coils it should be a kickass mini starter kit. R1000 at vapecartel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (30/12/16)

The Hohm Slice is fantastic for a single battery mod.
My GF has the Evic Mini and the 510 annoys me a lot!! Apart from that it works well.
I preferred my Pico to the Evic, the main downside of the Pico being that it does not allow for 24mm and larger tanks.

The Smok Alien kit is brilliant! Probably one of the cheapest dual 18650 kits you will find and performance wise it is right up there with the top dogs.
Value for money for a dual 18650 kit is without a doubt the Alien kit. It can be charged via USB as well unlike a lot of the older dual 18650 mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/12/16)

Hohm slice or Ohmsmium80W. I like the idea of thethe rubber coating on the ohms


----------



## boxerulez (30/12/16)

shabs said:


> I would prefer a single battery mod due to the cost factor, unless someone could prove otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Rxmini kit at vapehyper.

875....
Internal batt
Tank
2 coild and 30ml juice on the house.

Go check it out.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (30/12/16)

shabs said:


> Will go check out the alien and minikin today
> What do u guys think of the Ohmsmium 80w?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk








Its a winner. Heavy duty feel and good batt life. At 50w you will need 2x 18650s a day.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/12/16)

+1 for the Hohm Slice. It performs excellent and has all the features you would want and more. At R1100 from Vape Cartel including free shipping it's an excellent deal.

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

